# Smallest Labrador?



## mtgreenheads (Apr 13, 2008)

Howdy-

Just wondering what the smallest labrador anyone has had or seen around here? I may have a candidate at my feet....


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

How small is she? You might have the new pocket lab.


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

The smallest on my truck is 47 lbs.

Kris


----------



## precisionlabradors (Jun 14, 2006)

i had 8 of them about the size of gerbils once. just kidding. i have seen a dang small one, a choc female, cnm affected that was only like 38 lbs full grown.
________
Chrysler Ap3 Hearse Built By R.F.Weber (Australia)


----------



## Joel Thorstad (Nov 10, 2007)

my 10mo old is 39lbs, but if I remember correctly one of our fellow RTFers has a choco female smaller than mine... one of my buddies nicknamed my pup the micro-mini-mutt...


----------



## Dog Pro (Apr 9, 2008)

Had a black female that weighed 42 lbs when she went home at a little over a year old,and had no problems scooping honkers


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

jaz is a 39 pound 3 year old clf. loves the geese, she is the dog in my avatar. the picture was taken last duck season.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

My little Angel is 34 lbs at 10 months.

/Paul


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Are you looking to breed those new minature labs?


----------



## Joel Thorstad (Nov 10, 2007)

Ohhhhh man! Dont get me started on the mini-lab thing! A friend of a friend who does a lot of waterfowling but doesn't know squat about dogs wanted to talk about labs with me a few weeks ago, he started off by saying, "Man you got a nice lookin dog, my buddy just got a new purebred mini lab pup, paid over a grand for it...man I can't wait to hunt over that dog this fall." I kept it together...mostly, there was an argument, but no scuffle...


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> My little Angel is 34 lbs at 10 months.
> 
> /Paul


She is pretty cute. She looks wirey and fast.....


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Lotto was 50 lbs dripping wet, with a full meal in him at maturity. He never knew it though.


----------



## lynette (Jun 26, 2005)

Java is 20" at the shoulder and weighs in at about 38lbs, she's 4....now old KJ is 26" at the shoulder and weighs in at 94lbs..


----------



## Larkin (Feb 4, 2005)

Not a Labrador, but we placed a CBR puppy from an Iowa kennel that topped out at 30 pounds and is about 18 inches tall at the shoulder. She had been the runt of the litter and then suffered some (lack of) management issues, and when we delivered her at 4 months, she was no bigger than an 8 week old puppy. I guess its pretty funny to see her trying to bring in a goose. Great dog on pheasant, though.


----------



## mtgreenheads (Apr 13, 2008)

This little lady my girlfriend has is 8 months old, and is 37 pounds. Kind of seems done growing to us, not much growth the past few months. Her training is progressing really well.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

2 1/2 blf, about 43 lb. dripping wet.


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

I wonder has anyone had them tested for dwarfism? I have a six month old that is 45 pounds and lifts his leg already something im not use to. I like the smaller dogs but not under 50 lbs.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Waterdogs said:


> I wonder has anyone had them tested for dwarfism?


dwarfs are not necessarily small they just have very short limbs and severe eye problems (catarracts, retinal detachment) and are often functionally blind or at best have severely impaired vision


----------



## threelabs (Nov 21, 2007)

EdA said:


> dwarfs are not necessarily small they just have very short limbs and severe eye problems (catarracts, retinal detachment) and are often functionally blind or at best have severely impaired vision


Used to know once a litter of six with three dwarfs, smallish with very short limbs. Their eyes were tested by an ophthalmologist and all three got a clean bill of health, no problems whatsoever with their eyes or vision.


----------



## Dick Sheldon (Jul 14, 2006)

My female is 50#, but a ball of fire. Her first real hunting retrieve was a Canada goose!


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> My little Angel is 34 lbs at 10 months.
> 
> /Paul


 
Dude, you been hiding this one? 
You're gonna look almost regular size handling her. Judging by the amount of air under her butt, she don't sit any better than the rest of your herd.

Better send her up before you get her all confused.

Love the little ones regards

Bubba


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

EdA said:


> dwarfs are not necessarily small they just have very short limbs and severe eye problems (catarracts, retinal detachment) and are often functionally blind or at best have severely impaired vision



Well that explains gutman...

/Paul


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

threelabs said:


> Used to know once a litter of six with three dwarfs, smallish with very short limbs. Their eyes were tested by an ophthalmologist and all three got a clean bill of health, no problems whatsoever with their eyes or vision.


That would be inconsisent with Oculoskeletal Dysplasia in Labrador Retrievers

Lionel F. Rubin, V.M.D., Emeritus Professor of Ophthalmology 
University of Pennsylvania School of Veterinary Medicine 

"......Most of the skeletally affected Labrador Retrievers have complete retinal dysplasia, retinal detachment, and an abnormal vitreous body (the gel-like portion of the eye). A few also have a peculiar pattern of pigment in the cornea and varying degrees of cataract (opacity) of the lens. Some dogs with skeletal abnormalities have multiple small retinal folds, without having a complete blinding retinal detachment. Some believe that the occurrence of multiple retinal folds is a lesser manifestation of the more severe retinal disorder..........."


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Bubba said:


> Dude, you been hiding this one?
> You're gonna look almost regular size handling her. Judging by the amount of air under her butt, she don't sit any better than the rest of your herd.
> 
> Better send her up before you get her all confused.
> ...


Oh ya, she's a lover. Her owner is 13 years old, and will run her for a junior title at 10 months at the double header. Then she goes home for summer vacation with the new family. You and your obsession with sitting is borderline psycho, don't worry I have a hole on my truck which has been converting to a beer cooler. I got liquid therapy en route...

/paul


----------

